# Why the fudge are anubias nana 'petite' so freaking costly?



## ^iMp^ (Oct 12, 2003)

The few I have don't want to reproduce and I want a bunch more. Some, for experimental purposes...

So...on aquabotanic.com, do they really just give you one plant for $8.50, or whatever the cost is?

^iMp^


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> The few I have don't want to reproduce and I want a bunch more.


^IMP^, I think you may have answered your own question! :wink: 

Mike


----------



## yv1 (Sep 26, 2003)

8.50? that aint nothing, i bought a small bunch from my lfs for $24.99...hahahah yes i'm a sucker.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

I got 3 from Aquabotanic in the middle of sept. I was able to split them into 6 total plants. Since then, each of the 6 plants have trippled in size (ie I can now make 18 small plants).


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

yv1 which lfs do you go to, girl????????? you in hayward right??? oh hell no, that's crazy,


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah, they are pretty expensive. I almost picked some up at $20 one weekend in Albany. Glad I didn't cause I ended up with some nice Nesaea, hairgrass, and macranda instead, plus I don't think they'd prefer my high light tank.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Probably Albany aquarium, they sell them for $25, and people think $8.50 is high! There is only one other dealer on the whole internet that sells these, and he sells them at the same price I do.

They are expensive because they come from Singapore, and Singapore charges a lot compared to other plants. If I pay more, you pay more! 

Be warned, there are a couple of Aquabid people selling a "Pygmy nana" for much less. This is not the same specie!!! It is several times bigger than the petite, and only slightly smaller than normal nana.


----------



## ^iMp^ (Oct 12, 2003)

> > The few I have don't want to reproduce and I want a bunch more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point. Though my tank isn't exactly an ideal environment for any plant (great for green hair algae though). I should hope that someone out there can get them to reproduce a bit better than I can. Like Gomer, for instance. 

I don't particularly trust aquabid when it comes to the petite nana. Its like the scam artist's best bet--sell for a decent price and its difficult to tell what you're getting from a picture (is it young nana, pygmy nana, or the real deal?) Guess I'll just bite the bullet and buy a couple more from aquabotanic. What the wife doesn't know won't kill her, right? Right??

^iMp^


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Some plants are expensive. Cultivation of the petite is not difficult, it grows faster than other Anubias, it looks great- small leaf, dark green. Get a start for some initial investment, then exercise patience.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Anyone ever tried them in high light tanks? I'm talking about 64 W over a 10 gallon here...


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

I have some in all my tanks, nothing like 6wpg, though. I'll be sharing my info as it becomes available, which will be eventually. Anubias ain't no Corvette.

Let us know how it does under uberhigh light if you end up trying this, Eric.


----------



## Daemonfly (Oct 1, 2003)

Robert H said:


> Be warned, there are a couple of Aquabid people selling a "Pygmy nana" for much less. This is not the same specie!!! It is several times bigger than the petite, and only slightly smaller than normal nana.


Yeah, I got this stuff. Pretty much right in the middle in size, but I'm ok with it as it looks fine in the tank it was going into.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

I think there'd be a place in my tank for something like that, too. Anubias are soo pleasing


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

I have some petite in "Uber uber" light, low light, and medium light. I'll let you know how it goes, but I so far like it the best in medium light.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Good, I'll be looking forward to hearing your results. 

I have noticed the new leaves on the piece in my 10g under 4-4.5wpg are getting larger. :shock:


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

Robert is right, it's an imported crop that the shipping will kill you on. I would think that $8.50 is a pretty reasonable price. Your LFS will normally mark up their wholesale cost by 350 - 500%. They have employees, insurance and rent to pay.


----------

